# Need info on this Columbia



## Euphman06 (Sep 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me more about this bike? Says Racer 3 on it and Miami on the other tube. Are these bikes valuable or not worth anything? Not sure if I should go rescue this oneor not. Take a look at the pics below, thanks!

http://photobucket.com/columbiaracer


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, if it's a a Sturmey Archer hub, those are worth 20 bucks or so.  If it's a Shimano hub, no one likes those.
The rest of the bike doesn't really have any value but if it fits you and you like the color, it's not a bad ride.


----------

